

The Last Programming Language (A talk by Uncle Bob Martin) - Sandman
http://skillsmatter.com/podcast/agile-testing/bobs-last-language

======
pohl
I haven't watched the talk yet, but I did consult Google and discovered that
LtU had a spirited form on it a while back:

<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4312/>

------
mratzloff
The last programming language won't be one that people write. It will be the
one that product managers speak today. "Create a program that..."

------
swah
I wonder if the last programming language will be boostrapped.

